# Suche: Unterstützung bei SPS-Projekt PLCSIMAdvanced im Raum Linz / Oberösterreich



## maxder2te (17 Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,

aufgrund Ressourcenmangel bin ich auf der Suche nach einem oder zwei SPS-Programmierer im Raum Linz/OÖ im Umfang von 200-300 Stunden auf Regiebasis.
Zeitraum wäre August-September 2020

Die Aufgabe:
Wir setzen wiederkehrend die gleiche Software auf S7-1500-CPUs für kleine Serienmaschinen ein, welche teils noch aus S7-classic Zeiten stammt. Ziel soll es sein, diese Software
a. vollsymbolisch
b. Multinstanz-tauglich
c. Simulationstauglich
zu machen.

Die Punkte a. und b. würden wir selbst realisieren. Bei c. geht es darum, 4-5 Peripheriegeräte zu simulieren und das Fahrverhalten von einzelnen Bewegungen nachzubilden. Dieser Simulations-Code soll ebenfalls auf der S7-1500 laufen und multiinstanzfähig sein. Am Ende soll es möglich sein, 15-20 Instanzen der gleichen Maschine auf einer PLCSIM Advanced Simulation oder auf einer CPU 1505 laufen zu lassen.

Bei Interesse bitte per PN melden.


----------



## maxder2te (22 Juli 2020)

Hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Angebote.


----------

